# [Impression] SoundMAGIC A10 - Oriental Beauty



## ClieOS

I’ll like to thank SoundMAGIC for the sample. As far as I know, Sound MAGIC had been developing this little great looking gem for a while now and managed to keep it under the radar all these time. There is no doubt that the market of ultra portable amp is booming in past few years. It seems like just yesterday when FiiO E3 was being introduced to the community and everyone was excited about the wonder it does for such a low price. That was the time where even a typical DIY’ed cmoy with OPA2134 can easily be sold on eBay for $80+, but now you can get a decent one for less than half that price. No one really anticipated that there would have become such a big market back then, but now it is the ’hot’ place where every manufacturer wants to be in. I guess SoundMAGIC also see the potential of the market and willing to give it a try. They are known for their budget and entry level headphone / IEM, but do A10 measure up to the job, even for a fairly low US$60 price tag? Let's find out.
   





  Size reference: PL-50.
   
*SPEC*
  Working voltage: 4.2 V
  Working current: 100 mA
  Continuous operating time: ≥10 hours
  Charging voltage: 5 V
  Charging current: 500mA
  Input impedance: ≥10K ohm
  Maximum input level: -6dBV (RMS)
  Output load impedance: 16-300 ohm
  Maximum output level: 1.6V (at 33ohm, RMS)
  Maximum Output Power: 70mW (33Ω)
  Frequency response: 0 ~ 1.5MHz
  Stereo Balance: ≤1dB
  Stereo Isolation: ≥100dB
  Signal to Noise Ratio: ≥106dB
  T.H.D: ≤ 0.01% (at 1KHz, 33ohm, 1MW)
  Maximum gain: 8dB
  Volume control range: -110 -- +8dB
  XB switch: +4dB (at 50Hz)
  Weight: 45g
   




   




   
*Packaging, Accessories, and Build Quality*
  The A10 package looks gorgeous, to say the least. SoundMAGIC basically adapts the same style of package on their current line of IEM, and the box itself is surprisingly small even when it is packed with a good selection of very practical accessories. It is probably the best looking packaging for any ultra-portable amp I have seen.
   
  Beside the good look, I have already mentioned that it comes with some very decent accessories as well. There is the amp itself,  a short 3.5mm male-to-male interconnecting cable, an iPod line-out-dock (with 3.5mm socket), an USB cable for recharging, a 3.5mm male-to-dual-female splitter and an over-sized synthetic leather soft pouch that is big enough for both the A10 and an iPod / iPhone. While these accessories might not beat the $100 variety of their own kind, they are a good start for beginner and you won’t hear me complaining on a $60 package.
   




   




   
  The amp itself is fully plastic in construction with rubberized outer finished and a metal strip for accent. The housing is glued shut or clipped very tightly together so there isn’t any screw on the outside.  The golden marking are some kind of paint and seems to resist scratching well, but I doubt it will last forever or if you scratch it intentionally. A few minor imperfections I would like to point out. First, the volume dial could be a bit more recessed. I like how the volume pot is incorporated into the curve of the body, but putting amp into the pocket without any case might result in accidental volume change, which is not so fun. Second, I would like the line-in jack to be slightly protruded from the case. The way they are now is designed to sit flat, but the line-in socket is just slightly recessed (like 1/5 mm or less, very tiny amount). While the 3.5mm plug still fit fine, it is not the most secure position and a hard twist on the plug can often result in a connection lost (as the plug slightly ejects out). This is really a very minor issue as I don’t imagine anyone will twist a line-in plug for no reason. Strange enough the headphone jack seems to be more secured. Anyway, I am just being picky and difficult here.
   
  Overall the amp looks great and functions excellently. Despite being a full plastic housing, the electromagnetic interference is on par with iBasso T3D when tested against cellphone signal (*begins to distort around 1 feet of an active cellphone), which is pretty good actually. SoundMAGIC must have used metal paint inside to reduce EMI.
   




   




   
*Battery Life and Basic Operation*
  The listed battery life is 10+ hours. I tested the amp and it did run for about 11 hours in continuous on my normal listening volume. It might not be the longest time for an ultra-portable but it should be enough for at least a single day use and probably some more. Well if you do listen to 10 hours of music daily via a headphone, I would be worry about your hearing first.
   




   
  Operation is simple with the A10. Plugging in a headphone automatically turns on the amp and a green LED will light up on the little hole at the metal strip. Once the green color turns red in operation, it means the amp will need to be recharged. It shows a red+green / orange color when the amp is being charged and turns back to green once it is fully charged.
   




  Size reference: Sansa Fuze and iPod Nano 4G.
   




  Size reference: FiiO E5, E7, and iBasso T3D
   
*Sound Quality*
  Before any actual description of the sound, I did carry out a quick RMAA test using my lowly Sigma Tel onboard sound card on the A10 against a few other amp on the price range, mainly iBasso T3D, FiiO E5 and E7 (amp section only). The result is pretty much comparable to that of E7. In fact A10 measured slightly better except in one area, the frequency response. In short, A10’s FR is slightly colored, well at least on measurement – it has a very small V shaped, +/-1.5dB curve (check out the FR graph). It is so small that I totally didn’t notice it before seeing the measurement (*it takes close to 10dB for human to perceive a double/half in volume). The other thing I also noticed it that the amp is actually quite capable of handling heavy load. RMAA tests on both 12 ohm and 150 ohm load show almost no deviation in measurement (no roll off at all).
   




  Frequency response graph - 150 ohm loaded.
   




  Bass boost enable on A10 and E5 - 150 ohm loaded.
   
  So how would I describe the sound of A10? It is actually quite like the iBasso T4, but better - It has the similar warm, full, and musical quality with the addition of better treble extension and soundstage. Bass impact is slightly bigger though it really isn’t something very noticeable unless during serious A/Bing. Overall, it is a more transparent amp than the T4, but it is not totally neutral, especially compared to the slightly cold FiiO E7 and the really transparent T3D. Synergy wise, like T4, it pairs really well with neutral to colder sounding headphones, like Head-Direct RE0, Etymotic ER4P/S, Phiaton PS320 and PS210. Also, It can get very loud - to +8dB in max volume and more than enough to blast your eardrum out.
   
  The ‘XB’ switch, or bass boost function, is both a hit and miss. While I really like what it does to low end rumble (around sub-bass, <100Hz region), it missed the mid-bass region at 250Hz (which has the most noticeable effect).  I think it is more of a sub-bass boost rather than an overall bass boost. The good news is the bass boost is really clean and doesn’t muddy up other frequencies, as all of what you get is the really low, deep end kick instead of a mid-bass bump. However, I personally won’t mind if the bass boost can extend just a little higher, perhaps to around 200Hz region while maintains the same cleanness. Another note, the +4dB bass boost really isn’t a big increase – technically it actually does double (and a little over) the volume, but you probably will perceive it as only a 1/3 increment or less.
   




   




   
*Verdict*
  The A10 turns out to quite a decent amp for the US$60 price tag. It sounds better than my old iBasso T4 (which cost almost $50 more), comes with decent accessories and have a pretty good build quality. While it might not be perfect or be the biggest bang for bucks among all the ultra-portable amps, it is still well worth my recommendation to those who are looking for budget amp and demand really good value for money.


----------



## dilpal

Good review, it will be good to see how it competes with upcoming fiio E11. Also one question ClieOS, is it able to drive high impedence iem like re1, re262 well?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





dilpal said:


> ... Also one question ClieOS, is it able to drive high impedence iem like re1, re262 well?


 
  Fairly well, but probably not the best match synergy wise. RE262 sounds fine, but RE1 will do better with a really transparent amp like T3D or 3MOVE instead of a warmish amp like T4 or A10.


----------



## Mad Max




----------



## ClieOS

Updated with two FR graphs.


----------



## Hente

Thanks a lot for the review, been trying to keep an eye on this thing since I discovered it's low price tag.


----------



## jowens

Thanks for the heads-up on this new product!
   
  Have you tried the A10 with Sunrise Xcapes? My potential setup would be Rockboxed V1 Fuze < Fiio L6 LOD < xcape.
   
  Seems like Xcape would be a good match if the Re0 is. Most say the Xcape doesn't need an amp, but I wonder if the A10 with bast
  boost engaged is a clear step up from the fuze with bass set at +3?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





jowens said:


> Have you tried the A10 with Sunrise Xcapes? My potential setup would be Rockboxed V1 Fuze < Fiio L6 LOD < xcape.
> 
> Seems like Xcape would be a good match if the Re0 is. Most say the Xcape doesn't need an amp, but I wonder if the A10 with bast
> boost engaged is a clear step up from the fuze with bass set at +3?


 
   
  Xcape and A10 is a pretty good match - the bass boost on A10 actually works better than the RB's Bass+3, as bass boost on RB tends to reduce the detail but not A10's. Anyway, if you are interested in getting a FiiO L6, I will suggest you do this mod if you are a DIY'er.


----------



## estreeter

Thanks ClieOS - if I didnt have a T3 gathering dust in a drawer I might be tempted to give this a listen with my PL50s. Kudos to SoundMagic for being willing to stick their toe in the water - lets hope they go on to bigger and better things.


----------



## jowens

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Not much of a DIY'er I'm afraid. I have the L6, but I have been reluctant to dive into using an amp with my Fuze if I don't need to. I'm still getting used to the Xcapes (coming from bassier phones), and with a good seal
  the bass is pretty good without the +3 adjustment.  Still wouldn't mid a little more low end power if there is not a tradeoff in clarity, but unless there are readily noticable advantages like overall clarity or soundstage, I'll probably just stick to the Fuze by itself for the portability and simplicity.


----------



## Splinter Cell38

Is there an aproxamite release date?


----------



## ClieOS

I think it should be within this month or next, as the factory just reopened for business after the long Chinese New Year holidays.


----------



## Mad Max

Do you know who will sell the A10?


----------



## ClieOS

I think MP4 nation will carry it, but I can't be sure.


----------



## Zephyron

Thanks for the impressions.

 I have a feeling this will pair up very nicely with the SM3 =)


----------



## ClieOS

Just saw it on MP4Nation for about $68.


----------



## Kubiq

Would it be a good match for Fuze and q-Jays? Or maybe I should wait for Fiio E11?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





kubiq said:


> Would it be a good match for Fuze and q-Jays? Or maybe I should wait for Fiio E11?


 

 Fairly good match, though you won't see a lot of improvement since q-JAYS is a very efficient IEM. If you are considering using an extra amp with Fuze, I'll suggest getting a LOD as well. A decent one is fairly cheap on eBay.


----------



## sajib

Hi Clieos Do you think A10 would be a good match for SE530, or should i wait for FiiO E11


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





sajib said:


> Hi Clieos Do you think A10 would be a good match for SE530, or should i wait for FiiO E11


 

 Decent, but not the best. Generally I will recommend a more transparent / colder sounding amp since SE530 is already a fairly warm sounding IEM. If you can wait a week or two, maybe I can tell about the E11 if I get the demo unit in time.


----------



## sajib

Thanks for the reply, currently i am using E5, but its falling apart, VERY soon i will need to replace it. Comeon E11, where are you....


----------



## Kalinca

Hi here two videos
   





   
  And size


----------



## bocur

I bought soundmagic a10 last week.I can't wait e11


----------



## JennaFF

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Thanks ClieOS - if I didnt have a T3 gathering dust in a drawer I might be tempted to give this a listen with my PL50s. Kudos to SoundMagic for being willing to stick their toe in the water - lets hope they go on to bigger and better things.


 

 Ill buy the T3 maybe


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





jennaff said:


> Ill buy the T3 maybe


 
   
  That wouldnt be a problem, but *I cant find the %^$! charger anywhere*. If I do find the charger, I want to use it for comparison purposes in my review of the P4 - will PM you if I find the charger.


----------



## JennaFF

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> That wouldnt be a problem, but *I cant find the %^$! charger anywhere*. If I do find the charger, I want to use it for comparison purposes in my review of the P4 - will PM you if I find the charger.


 
  Okay, thanks!


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

Hi all,
   
  I checked, and MP4Nation.net has it listed on their site. Cute amp and cuter FR curves! Thanks for the review ClieOS!


----------



## Kezghan

Ordered, hoping it will replace my PA2V2. Thanks for the review ClieOS!


----------



## Genocide174

HI ClieOS! I read your review on both the A10 and the E11, but I just can't decide. What matters to me is mostly, battery life and if either of them will be able to power the DT770 Pro 80 ohm. Any help would be appreciated! Oh and which one has the greater bass boost?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





genocide174 said:


> HI ClieOS! I read your review on both the A10 and the E11, but I just can't decide. What matters to me is mostly, battery life and if either of them will be able to power the DT770 Pro 80 ohm. Any help would be appreciated! Oh and which one has the greater bass boost?


 

 They both run a little over 10hrs but neither can ran for very long. The difference is you can get a spare battery for E11, though it is just as easy to use a cellphone backup battery (like the Energizer Xpal) to double A10 battery life. I think E11 should be able to drive DT700 80ohm fine, but that is based on spec and I don't know how well it will be. Bass boost wise, E11 Lv2 is almost equal to A10 in sub-bass, but A10 get a little more mid bass and overall more volume.


----------



## Genocide174

Quote: 





clieos said:


> They both run a little over 10hrs but neither can ran for very long. The difference is you can get a spare battery for E11, though it is just as easy to use a cellphone backup battery (like the Energizer Xpal) to double A10 battery life. I think E11 should be able to drive DT700 80ohm fine, but that is based on spec and I don't know how well it will be. Bass boost wise, E11 Lv2 is almost equal to A10 in sub-bass, but A10 get a little more mid bass and overall more volume.


 

 I see. In your review you mentioned that the A10 can't compete with the E11 when it comes to output power. Yet on specs both of them are aimed at 16 - 300 ohm headphones. Could you with any certainty say if the soundmagic won't be able to power the dt770's?
   
  Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





genocide174 said:


> I see. In your review you mentioned that the A10 can't compete with the E11 when it comes to output power. Yet on specs both of them are aimed at 16 - 300 ohm headphones. Could you with any certainty say if the soundmagic won't be able to power the dt770's?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions.


 
  Just because they are both rated to be able to use with 16~300ohm headphone doesn't in anyway tell us how much power they compared to each other. I can't in any way tell you how well A10 can or can not drive DT770.


----------



## kmhaynes

I think ClieOS nailed it in his description of the SoundMagic A10 (no surprise there!).  I've had the A10 for a couple of days now, and even tho' I don't have the iBasso T3 or T4 anymore for direct comparison, what I'm noticing is that it is definitely warmer and more "musical" than the T4.  It is a great combo with my HF5 because the main thing such an analytical IEM needs is warmth and musicality.  I can't tell that the additional wamth is taking away any of the HF5 details, but it has toned down the 4-5K hotness of the HF5 just a bit.  The T4 wasn't bad if you want to keep your Ety phones fully analytical -- but the A10 is making me smile more listening to the music!  I also notice a greater sense of space and imaging with the A10 -- I'm hearing space around instruments I hadn't noticed before.
   
  In terms of size, it is the exact width of the Sanza Fuze, almost the same height, and about 1.5 times the thickness of the Fuze, so it is a perfect size match with the Fuze and both of them fit very comfortably together in your hand (I use a Nuforce clear band).
   
  Now, waiting to hear back about a purchase of some Ety ER-4P phones to satisfy my curious itch of HF5 vs ER4!


----------



## ClieOS

Synergy


----------



## Kezghan

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Synergy


 


  The A10 made me fall in love with my RE0's all over again. I enjoy having both A10 and E11, in fact I might grab the A10 more often.


----------



## Genocide174

Quote: 





kezghan said:


> The A10 made me fall in love with my RE0's all over again. I enjoy having both A10 and E11, in fact I might grab the A10 more often.


 

 Could you by any chance compare the power they put out? I'm wondering if the A10 can put out power anything close to what the E11 can.


----------



## Kezghan

Quote: 





genocide174 said:


> Could you by any chance compare the power they put out? I'm wondering if the A10 can put out power anything close to what the E11 can.


 

 I could not give you all the technical specs but the A10 isn't a power monster like the E11 but also it isn't a slouch. The most I probably take the A10 is 80%, where as for the E11 more like 45%.


----------



## kmhaynes

Quote: 





kezghan said:


> I could not give you all the technical specs but the A10 isn't a power monster like the E11 but also it isn't a slouch. The most I probably take the A10 is 80%, where as for the E11 more like 45%.


 

 Are you saying with the A10 you need 80% volume on your player to get a certain volume level, but only 45% volume to get the same volume with the E11?
   
  I know we are talking about the iBasso T3/T4, but on my Fuze + A10 combo, I've had to increase the volume just a little to get the same volume level I was getting with the T4 (I keep the amp volume at about 9/10 and adjust volume on the player).  But the A10 is still 40-50% louder than the Fuze alone -- and WAY clearer and fuller.


----------



## ClieOS

Remember that the max gain on A10 is 8dB, on T3 /T4 is 10dB, and on E11 is 12dB


----------



## Kezghan

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Remember that the max gain on A10 is 8dB, on T3 /T4 is 10dB, and on E11 is 12dB


 


  and there you have it. good stuff. I love both A10 and E11.


----------



## kmhaynes

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Remember that the max gain on A10 is 8dB, on T3 /T4 is 10dB, and on E11 is 12dB


 

 OK -- so the E11 has a good bit more output level.  That's OK because the sound of the A10 is very attractive to me right now. 
   
  But I'm sure that given the affordable price, I will probably pick up an E11 off the FS section of the forum in the next month or so, just to compare the two to see which one I like best.


----------



## Kezghan

Quote: 





kmhaynes said:


> OK -- so the E11 has a good bit more output level.  That's OK because the sound of the A10 is very attractive to me right now.
> 
> But I'm sure that given the affordable price, I will probably pick up an E11 off the FS section of the forum in the next month or so, just to compare the two to see which one I like best.


 
  They complement each other well. Great budget amps.


----------



## phntmsmshr

The A10 is a very handy little unit, and much more desirable to pair with my Clip+ than the terribly overrated (yes I know, you get what you pay for) E5.


----------



## mechanix

I'm considering buying A10 for a while. I have Sennheiser HD555 and Grado SR 60. Will these benefit from A10, or I shouldn't bother?


----------



## ClieOS

Don't know much about HD555, and I am being quite generalized here - Sennheiser house sound (warm, slow, mid focus) won't be something I'll consider to have good synergy with A10. Grado house sound on the other hand is better with A10 synergy wise. However, Grado isn't really that kind of headphone that requires an amp. If there is improvement, it will be mostly from the synergy and bass boost rather than the actual need of amping.


----------



## mechanix

I see. It won't be a sensible decision then.


----------



## firgoe

Has anyone tried this with ATH M50? Does M50 need amplification?


----------



## DannyBai

My A10 will not work anymore.  When I plug it in, the light is green in a few minutes.  I even left it in for a few hours.  When I unplug it and plug in my earphones, nothing happens.  No lights.  Also, I get a message on my computer that says, the USB device has been deactivated due to providing too much power on occasion.  I've only had it since May and only have used it for less than 20 hours.  Could the battery be bad?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> My A10 will not work anymore.  When I plug it in, the light is green in a few minutes.  I even left it in for a few hours.  When I unplug it and plug in my earphones, nothing happens.  No lights.  Also, I get a message on my computer that says, the USB device has been deactivated due to providing too much power on occasion.  I've only had it since May and only have used it for less than 20 hours.  Could the battery be bad?


 

 Seems like the battery could have fall too low in voltage at some point (which will kill it). You should contact SoundMAGIC for warranty.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Seems like the battery could have fall too low in voltage at some point (which will kill it). You should contact SoundMAGIC for warranty.


 
   
  Man, I figured that's what happened.  I contacted MP4Nation.  I'll see what they say.  Thanks for the reply.


----------



## kmhaynes

I had to send my A10 back after only 2-3 weeks -- the headphone out jack starting shorting to mono if I turned/swivelled the headphone plug in the jack.  Even though I had it a short period of time, MP4Nation won't offer a refund.  So I sent it to them for repair, which they are sending back to the manufacturer, with a note that if the manufacturer determines that the problem is mistreatment by the user, then I would have to pay for repairs.


----------



## ClieOS

I don't really see how that could be an user's mistake, but I guess MP4Nation is trying to cover their end.


----------



## kmhaynes

^ Yeah, hopefully that's just standard language for returns.  I explained in my emails with them that I had done nothing out of the ordinary -- just plug in the headphones to use it. 
   
  I'm wondering if the power supply integrated with the jack input is a not-so-good design.  I would prefer a dedicated on/off switch rather than power on/off when headphone jack is inserted.  We'll see...


----------



## deyo

Hi. Would it be a good match for Fuze w/ LOD and PFE?
   
  Regards


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





deyo said:


> Hi. Would it be a good match for Fuze w/ LOD and PFE?
> 
> Regards


 


 They are pretty good matched.


----------



## deyo

Quote: 





clieos said:


> They are pretty good matched.


 


  Great! I will buy one


----------



## RUROKENROX

The 4 amps that I'm deciding between are the Fiio E11, DigiZoid ZO2, iBasso D0, and the SoundMAGIC A10. ANY HELPFUL INFORMATION, CONVERSATION, OR POINTERS ARE MUCH APPRECIATED. Please PM me with what you have to say about these four amps in comparison.


----------



## zainprox

Quote: 





rurokenrox said:


> The 4 amps that I'm deciding between are the Fiio E11, DigiZoid ZO2, iBasso D0, and the SoundMAGIC A10. ANY HELPFUL INFORMATION, CONVERSATION, OR POINTERS ARE MUCH APPRECIATED. Please PM me with what you have to say about these four amps in comparison.


 


  why not just post here so more people can learn from it?


----------



## kmhaynes

I've had the Fiio E11, the SoundMagic A10 and iBasso T3 & T4 (very similar to the D0 according to folks here).
   
  T3 / T4 -- cleanest and leanest sounding of the bunch -- impressive detailed sound with a bit of soundstage improvement -- T4 bass boost is slight.
   
  E11 -- nearly as clean and lean as the T3/4, but more powerful -- can be warmed up with the 2 levels of bass boost, which is a deep bass boost.
   
  A10 -- the warmest, most musical of the bunch, but not quite as powerful -- single bass boost is warmer, not as deep as E11.
   
  E11 is a very good mix of clean with good deep bass boost.  Hope this helps.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





kmhaynes said:


> I've had the Fiio E11, the SoundMagic A10 and iBasso T3 & T4 (very similar to the D0 according to folks here).
> 
> T3 / T4 -- cleanest and leanest sounding of the bunch -- impressive detailed sound with a bit of soundstage improvement -- T4 bass boost is slight.
> 
> ...


 
  Never owned the iBasso but I currently own the A10 and E11 and I agree with kmhaynes.


----------



## RUROKENROX

I think I'll go with the E11  out of curiosity what cords and accessories does it come with? because I know the soundmagic comes with all the cords you could possibly need right out of the box XD


----------



## zainprox

There is an unboxing of the Fiio e11 on YouTube. It comes with a wrist band, a charger, an interconnect and some user manuals. You will have to purchase an lod separately if you wish to use one.


----------



## DannyBai

I would have never thought these would drive the HD650, but it sounds quite good together.


----------



## RUROKENROX

Yeah I ended up choosing the Fiio L3 LOD and Fiio E7 *for battery life mostly* and I'm just waiting for all my gear to get to the house


----------



## Daniell

Enjoying this amp alot with my Cowon D2 and HiFiMan RE-262s, no complaints except a fat bump in my pocket 
  It does make static noise when it's unplugged from an audio source, at first I thought there might be something wrong but it doesn't happen when it's connected.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

ClieOS:
   
  Which would you recoomend?
   
  E11, A10 or the ZO2?
   
  I don't really need an AMP of sort, not something bulky like the E7 either, and thus not a DAC either.
  I could do with a bass boost switch/button, but it isn't my main concern.
   
  My main concern here is to have something that "cleans up" or refines the music.
   
  I saw the SmartVektor tech of the digizoid and was impressed - however was told that it doesn't quite have that effect.
   
  I was wondering, what would you personally say for my "requirements"?
   
  Many thanks 
   
  PS, i would have to buy them at these price:
  ZO2 @ £65
  E11 @ £45
  A10 @ £65


----------



## ClieOS

I amo not really sure what 'clean up' really means to you, but if it purely an amp you want, I'll have to said E11 is technically the best sounding of the three. A JDS cmoyBB won't be a bad choice either though it has a lusher sound compared to E11.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





clieos said:


> I amo not really sure what 'clean up' really means to you, but if it purely an amp you want, I'll have to said E11 is technically the best sounding of the three. A JDS cmoyBB won't be a bad choice either though it has a lusher sound compared to E11.


 

 ah the choices!
 Thanks for the reply anyway!

 I'll order both the E11 & A10 from amazon, and return the one I don't like, or possibly both, and then order the ZO2.
   
  I'll lose out on postage, but well...that's no problem, especially with amazon 
   
   
  I would buy the A10 from hifiheadphones as they are an authorised dealer.
   
  I would buy the FiiO from Amazon UK
   
  I would buy the digiZoid straight from them.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hey ClieOS!
   
  I got the A10, and it does sound as you described it. Making the sound ever so slightly warmer.
  The volume is an issue, well could be an issue, put it that way.
  As its very "loose"
   
  The bass boost however, I felt it adds to the MID-BASS, rather than the sub-bass.
  Am I wrong in assuming this? As I saw the graphs, and you are right by what you say, but I don't feel the same way in my ears.
   
  The sub-bass on my MG7's is the same, but the mid-bass gets vastly pushed up, and boomingly brilliant !
  The same applies for my D2K's.
   
  Could you enlighten me on this ?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> Hey ClieOS!
> 
> I got the A10, and it does sound as you described it. Making the sound ever so slightly warmer.
> The volume is an issue, well could be an issue, put it that way.
> ...


 

 It is understandable that perception and measurement sometime don't agree with each other. Also, different IEM might react differently to EQ, impedance, current reserve, etc. Personally, I consider them as part of the synergy issue. Ultimately, I think your ears should be the final judge, as no one can tell you whether you'll like it or not.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





clieos said:


> It is understandable that perception and measurement sometime don't agree with each other. Also, different IEM might react differently to EQ, impedance, current reserve, etc. Personally, I consider them as part of the synergy issue. Ultimately, I think your ears should be the final judge, as no one can tell you whether you'll like it or not.


 

 oh of course 
 I'm just a little surprised to heard more mid rather than sub bass, with the XB boost on.
  When i look at the graph i agree with it, especially vs with the E5 comparison.
   
  Maybe I'm more susceptible to sub-bass than I ever thought I was?
  No idea !
   
  I do think though the A10, when paired with bass heavier IEM's do overshadow the mids a little.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Just a thing that surprised me, it wasn't listed in our products page over on head-fi.
*So I added it *


----------



## Paul Graham

How would this fair driving some HD25's?


----------



## Kezghan

It drives them quite nicely.


----------



## Paul Graham

Ideal thanks!


----------



## Gryphus0204

Between the E11,A10,ZO2 and JDS cmoyBB, how would you differentiate all of them? I'm currently using an iPhone 4s or iPod 2nd Gen with the Fiio e6, and mainly with my GR07. I might get the rock-it R50 soon or the M100. And I'm looking for more of a fun and engaging sound. Which would suit me the most? Or should I just get the Fiio X3?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





gryphus0204 said:


> Between the E11,A10,ZO2 and JDS cmoyBB, how would you differentiate all of them? I'm currently using an iPhone 4s or iPod 2nd Gen with the Fiio e6, and mainly with my GR07. I might get the rock-it R50 soon or the M100. And I'm looking for more of a fun and engaging sound. Which would suit me the most? Or should I just get the Fiio X3?


 
   
  These:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/620775/the-sub-200-portable-amps-shootout-11-8-amps-compared
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/596482/the-sub-100-portable-amps-shootout-10-1-amps-compared
   
  But the real question is, do you really need extra amping?


----------



## Gryphus0204

I mainly get amps due to the improve in SQ... But I'm not really sure is it worth it?  Or would i be better of getting a better DAP.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





gryphus0204 said:


> I mainly get amps due to the improve in SQ... But I'm not really sure is it worth it?  Or would i be better of getting a better DAP.


 
   
  That's depends on two things: how well you source is driving your headphone and how demanding your headphone are. I don't really see a demanding headphone there and therefore I don't think there will be a big improvement. Personally, I think SQ improvement vs. money spent usually go like these: headphones > source > amp.
   
  I think you should ask yourself these question in order:
  (1) are you happy with your current headphone?
  (2) are you happy with your source?
   
  If (1) is no, spend money on headphone first. If (1) is yes, move on to (2).
  If (2) is yes, then decide whether you want to improve it or not. If yes, get an amp. If no, be happy.
  If (2) is no, get a new source.


----------



## Gryphus0204

Ah.. I see. Thanks alot then for your help ^_^ Looks like time to get the Sansa Clip... somewhere in Singapore...


----------



## trustt

My A10 just died after about a year and a half 
  When I plug in the headphones it turns on for a split second and then turns off. It's fully charged so that's not the issue.
  Must be something with the on/off switch.


----------



## nmatheis

FYI: My A10 is up for grabs: LINK.


----------



## Jmop

Hi there, I own a Vsonic VC1000 which has quite a flat frequency response and am considering the SoundMAGIC A10 as a portable amp to help give it a little more warmth but I'm primarily looking for a mid bass boost. Since I read that the amp will provide a good amount of sub bass and not a whole lot of mid bass is this not a good idea? I don't have a problem with the sight coloration as long as it's not too bad. Would something like a FiiO E11 be better? My source is an Ipod Classic. Any feedback would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Jmop

Despite the slight treble extension, does this amp accentuate sibilance at all?


----------



## ClieOS

jmop said:


> Despite the slight treble extension, does this amp accentuate sibilance at all?


 
  Sibilance is usually peaks around 4kHz to 8kHz.


----------



## osiris1

jmop said:


> Despite the slight treble extension, does this amp accentuate sibilance at all?


 
 generally, no. it depends on the source material and IEM/Headphone. if anything this amp is more warm and slightly bassy.


----------



## Jmop

Vsonic VC1000+IPod Classic. I recently purchased a Cayin C5 and it barely pushed the Vsonics over my sibilance tolerance. The C5 has been described as neutral/bright sounding so it wasn't a huge surprise.


----------



## ClieOS

If you want sibilance, you should have gotten a sibilant headphone. Tryin to get it from the amp is like trying to open a tin can with hammer.


----------



## Jmop

Sorry I should have clarified, I would like to cut back on sibilance. I'm hoping this amp would do the trick if it adds lushness to the entire spectrum.


----------



## ClieOS

jmop said:


> Sorry I should have clarified, I would like to cut back on sibilance. I'm hoping this amp would do the trick if it adds lushness to the entire spectrum.


 
  
 Try different eartips if you can, especially foam tips.


----------



## Jmop

I never found foam tips all that comfortable. Sony Hybrids are my favorite so far comfort wise but I'll keep looking at other options. Thanks for the replies I appreciate the help


----------



## Jmop

Curious how this amp would sound with a P50.


----------

